# chamois leathers



## cabman

i am after a new chamois leather for drying cars 

wot are drying towels like 

:driver::driver::driver:


----------



## Kriminal

Drying towels are 100% better imo. I went through MANY chamois leathers, getting peed about all the little nobbly bits being left on my car...

...and then I joined this site 

I've been using the Sonus Der Wunder Towel (pack of 2) for a couple of years now, and they still perform as good as new :thumb:


----------



## cabman

i have the same with chamosi feels nobby feel the the paint work

i am looking Sonus Der Wunder 

any 1 sells them on here


----------



## J1ODY A

I've had the same chamois for 8 years - was my Dad's before that, am waiting for my 2 year old son to get a car then I can pass it on to him & get me a fluffy drying towel!

Autobrite are doing a group buy in the section below - looks like a good deal?


----------



## -Kev-

uber drying towels from either I4Detailing or Serious Performance are both superb


----------



## M4D YN

miracle drier all day long :thumb::thumb:


----------



## cabman

i have got Sonus Der Wunder Towel coming


----------



## Dean_82

fiestadetailer said:


> uber drying towels from either I4Detailing or Serious Performance are both superb


They really are awesome towels. I rate it much better than my sonus der wunder


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Autoglym Aqua Dry's are a very good synthetic chamois IMO...Ive had mine for IIRC 15yrs and its still as good as it was when new


----------



## Blazebro

Dean_82 said:


> They really are awesome towels. I rate it much better than my sonus der wunder


I never really rated them either. I went back to one the other day and thought it was rather good. Not Miracle Dryer good though.


----------



## ryanuk

Autobrite ones are the best by far imo! and i have tryed most on the market.


----------



## Blazebro

ryanuk said:


> Autobrite ones are the best by far imo! and i have tryed most on the market.


Have you treid the Carwash'n'wax Superdryer? It's very good, in fact it's too good. It dosen't leave any moisture on the car to asisst with getting rid of any water spots.


----------



## ryanuk

Blazebro said:


> Have you treid the Carwash'n'wax Superdryer? It's very good, in fact it's too good. It dosen't leave any moisture on the car to asisst with getting rid of any water spots.


thats one that i have not tryed,im more then happy with autobrite's new one it just keeps sucking the water up!


----------



## cabman

i had a Aqua Dry's from AG it did not last that long 

i am using the dry towel tomorr

:car:


----------



## Elliott19864

Autobrite even better than a miracle dryer?


----------



## cabman

i am well pleased with the towel


----------



## matt_83

I recently got the Elite Ultra Plush Deep Pile Drying Towel and it performs superbly, even better then the Miracle Dryer i own.


----------



## nortonski

I'd never go back to a chamois...


----------



## grant_evans

CupraElliott said:


> Autobrite even better than a miracle dryer?


IMO yes


----------



## Benniboy

I was using the AG Aqua dry till about 3 days ago, now I have a miracle dryer and its so much better. Would recomend one anyday of the week :thumb:


----------



## Spautopia

I admit I'm biased but the Spautopia Valeting Towel is brilliant and gets rave reviews from anyone who uses one. A modern take on the chamois, they don't leave streaks, don't scratch, are great on glass and good value (60x90cm too). http://spautopia.co.uk/wipes_and_microfibres.aspx


----------



## Blazebro

ryanuk said:


> thats one that i have not tryed,im more then happy with autobrite's new one it just keeps sucking the water up!


I got one delivered yesterday, haven't used it yet, but it's no thicker than a Miracle Dryer, cirtainly no where near to the Carwash'n'wax towel in weight. Plan on using it later today.


----------



## Pomsteroonie

I have used the AG one which is pretty good - the Sonus ones are rubbish IMHO it seems the fluffy ones are better than the waffle style.

Kp


----------



## -Kev-

kpkpkp said:


> I have used the AG one which is pretty good - the Sonus ones are rubbish IMHO it seems the fluffy ones are better than the waffle style.
> 
> Kp


agree, i did use sonus der wunders which i thought were good until i got an uber drying towel from serious performance - superb imo


----------



## Guest

my sonus der wonder drying towels have ****** up after a year, i'm not impressed at all. Shame, because when they worked, they were excellent.


----------



## Method Man

*Which Autobrite Towel*

Apologies for resurrecting this thread but I'm looking to replace my trusty chamois and, after having read the replies to this thread, I reckon on going for an Autobrite.

Been on their website and there are a few listed in the 'drying towels' section.

Can anyone suggest which one I ought to be opting for for starters.

Thanks folks.


----------



## NoS

You should go to the group buy section and buy the Autobrite Deluxe 'Fluffy' Drying Towel
i received one and found them to work well, going to order some more


----------

